# internet access



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

No doubt this has been addressed in other posts, but an update would be appreciated.
We will be moving to the Costa Blanca area within the year. It is essential I have a high speed broadband connection. In the UK I'm with BT and my downlaod is normally fast. I pay around £25 per month.
How does it work in Spain?
Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonemar said:


> No doubt this has been addressed in other posts, but an update would be appreciated.
> We will be moving to the Costa Blanca area within the year. It is essential I have a high speed broadband connection. In the UK I'm with BT and my downlaod is normally fast. I pay around £25 per month.
> How does it work in Spain?
> Thanks in advance for your advice


yes you're right, it has been covered..........

the problem is, service & availability will vary tremendously area to area & sometimes even street to street - in more rural areas, even house to house!!!

what do you call a good speed?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless you are living in a city/town with a good telephone line for ADSL it is extremely unlikely you will achieve the speeds you hve been used to with BT. In the campo your download is likely to be between 2 and 8 mbps and will cost around 29 euros per month. But as Zabiachica says, it varies tremendously from area to area so if it is essential you have a good bandwidth you need to explore the area where you intend to live most thoroughly-


----------



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes you're right, it has been covered..........
> 
> the problem is, service & availability will vary tremendously area to area & sometimes even street to street - in more rural areas, even house to house!!!
> 
> what do you call a good speed?


Thanks, Ideally I'd be looking for 6 - mbps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonemar said:


> Thanks, Ideally I'd be looking for 6 - mbps


well we're contracted for 6 with movistar ADSL - the max we were offered 

this is this morning [URL="[/URL]

sometimes it drops to near 1 though............


& when we lived literally around the corner we were lucky to get 3 on a regular basis


----------



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> well we're contracted for 6 with movistar ADSL - the max we were offered
> 
> this is this morning [URL="[/URL]
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, Ah the good old speedtest net, download not too bad, upload ?? but then that not really important if your just sending web requests. ,again thanks for the trouble you've taken
Regards


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Where on the CB are you thinking of moving to?

We live on the coast between El Campello and Villajoyosa. We have lots of mountains around us and are a long way from the exchange. Our internet speed is very slow and the engineer says we are lucky to even receive a telephone line. Also, we lose our connection quite often for half an hour or so.

As others have said, if this is important to you, look into it carefully before committing yourself to where you live. Ask potential neighbours what they receive.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

tonemar said:


> It is essential I have a high speed broadband connection.


In Spain???? Aaaaaaahahahahaha!!!


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Seriously though.

This is a question that you need to ask once you have decided the area you like the most and when you will be moving.

The telephone and broadband provision in Spain is a moveable feast at the moment as new providers pop up and prices come down. You CAN get great speeds; we have 50 Mb with ONO and live just down the road from 'Dunworkin'. But it is cable so unless they have already cabled a given area you won't get it.

We have had 15Mb with Jazztel before. 

Prices range from 25 - 50 euros per month; with deals you can get telephone, telly and broadband for around 50 euros if you live in an area with good coverage. The more isolated the place the more money you will pay for less.

So, when you know more or less where you will be going then ask again for the best provider and speeds in that area.

But a good rule of thumb is to avoid the campo or isolated villa if you want fast, reliable speeds.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bristolbrett, where are you living that you get cable? 

We are thinking of moving in the not too distant future and would love somewhere that has cable internet.


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Bristolbrett, where are you living that you get cable?
> 
> We are thinking of moving in the not too distant future and would love somewhere that has cable internet.


Hi. Just down the road, in El Campello. Ono serves from Alicante to the edge of El Campello. Not every street has it, but you can pop into Ono in San Juan pueblo and ask them once you have narrowed down where you might live. They are expanding their network I guess, so their coverage will grow.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

bristolbrett said:


> Hi. Just down the road, in El Campello. Ono serves from Alicante to the edge of El Campello. Not every street has it, but you can pop into Ono in San Juan pueblo and ask them once you have narrowed down where you might live. They are expanding their network I guess, so their coverage will grow.


Thanks for that information. We have several friends in Campello and this is the first I have heard of this. I will investigate further.

We are in Venta Lanuza just by the beach. Our house is on the market as I now have difficulty climbing our stairs. We are looking at renting an apartment nearer town.


----------

